# Spanien/Javea, Nähe Denia  - Angeltipps



## Supifox (16. September 2015)

Liebe Angelfreunde, ich werde im Oktober 2015 einen Familien und auch Angelurlaub in Spanien/Javea, Nähe Denia verbringen. Es wäre sehr nett Infos über Angelgewässer wie z.B. Stauseen oder Flüsse zu bekommen. Derzeit habe ich mich noch auf keinen Zielfisch festgelegt. Ich denke dabei aber z:Z. mehr an Süßwasser als im Meer zu fischen 
Weiterhin habe ich keine Ahnung wo man einen entsprechenden Fischerschein bekommen kann!

Über Googlemaps konnte ich immerhin schon mal den Stausee "Embassament de Guadalest" ausmachen.

Über Erfahrungsberichte und/ oder Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

schon mal Danke

Thorsten


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Spanien/Javea, Nähe Denia  - Angeltipps*

Hallo, und willkommen im AB. In Spaniens Stauseen sind generell Hecht, Barsch, Zander, viiiele Karpfen und vor Allem, mein "persönlicher Lieblingsfisch", der Blackbass aka Forellenbarsch/ Schwarzbarsch vertreten. Ich war im Raum Valencia dieses Jahr im Juni unterwegs und habe hier im Themenbereich n Reisebericht , inklusive Gewässerbeschreibungen hinterlassen. Sollte dich "heiss machen", gehe ich von aus, wir konnten ein paar schöne Fische verhaften- ist jetzt nicht 1:1 übertragbar in diese Region- aber als grober Leitfaden sollte es sicher gereichen! Bei Fragen nur her damit!


----------



## Supifox (18. September 2015)

Schon mal 1000 Dank anglermeister17 [emoji779]

Habe gerade wenig Zeit, melde mich aber noch mal....

Deinen Spanien Betrag habe ich natürlich Begeistert gelesen [emoji106]

Bis später......


----------

